# How much should I pay for trucking locally??



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Will have about 100 ton of round bales to haul only 10 miles from my fields to mushroom plant.
I will load, mushroom guys unload. I need an 18 wheeler flatbed.
What should I expect to pay for a very short, but fully loaded 10 mile trip with 1/2 ton round bales for a full day?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

$100 per hr?? 2 hrs per load?? Most of the time will be spent loading,straping and unloading.Can you load with 2 loaders?

About $10 per ton.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just one laoder, but I'm pretty fast. I can see where 2 loaders would cut down on paying for the trucker to yak on his cell phone while I load.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have always heard when the mushroom guys unload they stand the bales on the flat end and the truck driver must remove the netwrap


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The plant I take 'em to just pushes or spears them of and you drive away. Pretty easy.


----------

